# How to Grow At Work and Home Guide....



## Geo

Ok guys/girls......

Here is what i try and eat throught the week, now this is a rought guide to all noobs who find it difficult to grow, its very easy to prepare your food the night before and take to work, and also easy to prepare food at home which helps the growth of new muscle.

Im only going to put up 2 days worth of pics Training days, and non-training days as it will take a while to do the whole week, but you can kinda get the idea what i try and stick to through the week, yes there will be somedays i will stray from the diet but im only human.

During this week guys i changed my diet as i wanted to add a little more calories to it, just to increase growth a little more, it will be in my GH Journal

Meals 1- 4 I prepare the night before, and take to work with me.

Meal 5 - 9 I prepare at home as im finished work.

*Monday - *

*Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 1 banana, 25g raisins, 2 scoops protein*

*Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 4 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 5 - Pre work out - 1 scoop pro GF, glutamine, L-Argine*

*Meal 6 - PWO shake 2 scoops pro recovery*

*Meal 7 - Baked potato, 100g cottage cheese, *

*Meal 8 - 6 whole eggs, 1 bagel, 25g cheese*

*Meal 9 - 2 scoops pro peptide*

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

*Tuesday - *

*Meal 1 - 2 bagels, butter, honey, 2 scoops protein*

*Meal 2 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs, 30g cheese*

*Meal 5 - 2 scoop pro mass, natty peanut butter, creamed rice*

*Meal 6 - Baked potato, tuna, 30g cheese.*

*Meal 7 - 2 scoops pro mass*

*Meal 8 - 2 scoops pro peptide*

<o></o>

*Wednesday -*

*Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 1 banana, 25g raisins, 2 scoops protein*

*Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 4 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 5 - Pre work out - 1 scoop pro GF, glutamine, L-Argine*

*Meal 6 - PWO shake 2 scoops pro recovery*

*Meal 7 - Baked potato, 100g cottage cheese, *

*Meal 8 - Small Pizza*

*Meal 9 - 2 scoops pro peptide*

<o></o>

*Thursday -*

*Meal 1 - 2 bagels, butter, honey, 2 scoops protein*

*Meal 2 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs, 30g cheese*

*Meal 5 - Baked potato, tuna, 30g cheese*

*Meal 6 - 2 banana's, 200g smoked haddock*

*Meal 7 - 2 scoops pro mass*

*Meal 8 - 2 scoops pro peptide*

<o></o>

*Friday - *

*Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 1 banana, 25g raisins, 2 scoops protein*

*Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*

*Meal 4 - 2 scoops pro mass*

*Meal 5 - Pre work out - 1 scoop pro GF, glutamine, L-Argine*

*Meal 6 - PWO shake 2 scoops pro recovery*

*Meal 7 - Baked potato, 100g cottage cheese, *

*Meal 8 - cheese burger, chips, salad*

*Meal 9 - 2 bagels, butter, honey*

Monday - Workout Day Meals


----------



## Geo

Tuesday Meals Non Workout...





















































I hope this helps a little bit guys for what to eat etc.

Thanks All....

Geo


----------



## The Chauffeur

Good diet, your making my mouth water with them pics :drool:


----------



## frostman

good info there. Now im hungry!


----------



## Nytol

Awesome mate, thanks for taking the time, :thumb:


----------



## Truewarrior1

great idea mate , reps


----------



## Geo

This is a clean bulk diet, each day is about 3000+ cals so if your a noob starting off its here to help you get idea's of what it takes to grow and what sort of foods you should be taking in.

Geo


----------



## hertderg

it looks so easy to prepare , inspirational , cheers for posting this. reps.


----------



## Geo

Supplements i use guys:

Creatine

Glutamine

Milk Thistle

Vit C

Vit ABC

B6

Glucosamine

Whey

Peptide(Night Only)

L-Arginine(Pre workout Only)

L-Lysine

Fish oil Tabs

You can get most of this stuff online or wait for Holland And Barret to do the half price sale then stock up. 

Geo


----------



## chrismac

Great post Neo.

Just to confirm - I take it the chicken is cooked weight?

I always measure my meat once cooked as it looses alot of weight through water loss, etc.

Also what is that on the right ontop of your potato:-?










I thought you had 3 x tubs of chicken and rice on a monday?

Keep the good work up mate!


----------



## tommolad

awesome post cheers, reps


----------



## Geo

chrismac said:


> Great post Neo.
> 
> Just to confirm - I take it the chicken is cooked weight?
> 
> I always measure my meat once cooked as it looses alot of weight through water loss, etc.
> 
> Also what is that on the right ontop of your potato:-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had 3 x tubs of chicken and rice on a monday?
> 
> Keep the good work up mate!


I normaly do have 3 x tubs chicken dude, but i decided i fancied a baked potato, with 30g cheese. I sometime change it about to so i dont get bored with it.

A good lump of chicken breast is just over 200g dude, once cooked it comes down to about 200g bang on after water loss etc. The rice is 50g uncooked, so comes in about 100g once cooked with water added to it.

Geo


----------



## chrismac

Cool, I cook up all my rice for the working week and store it in a huge tub in the fridge to save even more time!

I have a Breville grill, but use the George Foreman cleaning sponge to make cleaning 10 x easier!


----------



## Mad7

Geo,

Excellent info and easy to follow guide.

You mentioned this is your clean bulking meal plan, have you the information of your "cutting" plan.

I am trying to reduce bodyfat before taking the training and BBing more seriously so any info you have on the cutting side of your diet would be a great help.

I'm not looking for pictures and instructions LOL, just maybe your spreadsheet or an insight into how you planned your P/C/F split.

many thanks


----------



## ben jamming

i notice there isnt much red meat. is there a reason for this or is it just personal preference?


----------



## Geo

ben jamming said:


> i notice there isnt much red meat. is there a reason for this or is it just personal preference?


Its a rough guide dude, i will change what i eat every week changing my Evening meal to either fish, meat, turkey etc.

Geo


----------



## Bison

Due to being a student and having worked in bars etc, I always used to prepare meals for the following day. But always suffered from the chicken/turkey drying out when reheating and eventually gave up.

Tried your approach with the olive oil - works an absolute treat keeps the chicken/turkey nice and moist. I'm straight back to preparing food for the next day again!


----------



## Geo

Bison said:


> Due to being a student and having worked in bars etc, I always used to prepare meals for the following day. But always suffered from the chicken/turkey drying out when reheating and eventually gave up.
> 
> Tried your approach with the olive oil - works an absolute treat keeps the chicken/turkey nice and moist. I'm straight back to preparing food for the next day again!


Glad it helped bro, add some BBQ sauce next and its even better.

Geo


----------



## weedavey

Finally found it Geo!! Looks simple and all it takes is night before prep.... but i thought there was a time issue with cooked rice storage? Thanks for pointing me over here.


----------



## cellaratt

So what does one have to do around here to get a stickie...If ever there was a need for one ...This would be it...Great work Geo and thanks for sharing


----------



## Geo

cellaratt said:


> So what does one have to do around here to get a stickie...If ever there was a need for one ...This would be it...Great work Geo and thanks for sharing


Your Welcome dude,

Hope it helps.

Geo


----------



## Spenny

Cheers Geo.... it's visual, practical and to the point.

As a noob this sort of advice is perfick!!


----------



## Tiger81

Great post and like your diet too, i realise looking at it that im not eating enough food at all so if you dont mind ill be giving it a go!

Whats the green veg is it green beans?

Cheers.


----------



## 360evo

Very good post Geo..

Just wondering, in terms off calories.. how your intake differs between a workout day and a non workout day?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Geo

Yeah its Green Beans dude.

Geo



Tiger81 said:


> Great post and like your diet too, i realise looking at it that im not eating enough food at all so if you dont mind ill be giving it a go!
> 
> Whats the green veg is it green beans?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Geo

The only thing that changes dude is carbs. I try and keep the same intake of calories everyday.

But on training days Carbs will be 400+ and on Non training days carbs will be about 300+

Geo



360evo said:


> Very good post Geo..
> 
> Just wondering, in terms off calories.. how your intake differs between a workout day and a non workout day?
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## Tiger81

Cheers Geo, I went to tescos last night and got chicken breasts, green beans, nandos bbq sauce so im ready to rock, gonna try your idea with the rice and olive oil with the nandos sauce. My george Formby grille is fubared tho so ill cook it in the oven with some herbs and spice.


----------



## MartialArtMan

Thanks Geo for this post and the recent replies to my numerous nutritional questions. I'll get there soon and quieten down


----------



## Pritch30099

Hey Geo. I took your advice on cooking meals night before. eating one right now and its beautiful, Basmati rice, olive oil, nandos sauce, diced chicken breast and green beans in tubberware its great. Thanks mate should find things alot easier now!

Keep us posted on new ideas u get


----------



## Geo

CNPJunkie said:


> Hey Geo. I took your advice on cooking meals night before. eating one right now and its beautiful, Basmati rice, olive oil, nandos sauce, diced chicken breast and green beans in tubberware its great. Thanks mate should find things alot easier now!
> 
> Keep us posted on new ideas u get


No worries dude, glad it helped. Im actutally working on some sort of pasta kinda dish.

I'll stick up here once i get something sorted out.

Geo


----------



## Pritch30099

Quality. What else could be used to subtitute chicken, tuna maybe? Just trying to add variety too mate 

Pasta one would be lovley


----------



## redlinerider

Geo mate your an inspiration to me, keep firing out the recipes!


----------



## Geo

Yeah i stuck this sticky up to show people how easy it is to Grow. Its so so simple.

Im glad its helping alot of people.

Geo


----------



## gym rat

Geo said:


> No worries dude, glad it helped. Im actutally working on some sort of pasta kinda dish.
> 
> I'll stick up here once i get something sorted out.
> 
> Geo


a good pasta dish i make when im clean bulking is 200g chicken with half tin plummed tomatoes, garlic and onion mixed with pasta... awesome meal:beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I literally can only eat at dinner time, so there is a 5 1/2 hour gap between meals 1 and 2 (i know, not good). Do you think it would help to take a scoop of casein in the morning?


----------



## Pritch30099

Gym rat, get it broke down what you do for pasta dish, i wanna learn this


----------



## gym rat

CNPJunkie said:


> Gym rat, get it broke down what you do for pasta dish, i wanna learn this


i cook my chicken as normal in the oven. i fry half an onion in olive oil till soft then add half tin of plummed tomatoes with half a clove of garlic. chop the chicken and add along with cooked pasta and the tomatoe and onion sauce... job done. imo vary the amount of protein and carbs to suit your needs. once your pasta and chicken are cooked it takes literally 2mins to prepare the rest, persnally i think it tastes awesome.. almost like a spanish chicken dish and its bloody good for ya too


----------



## m14rky

nice post gotta love chicken rice and nandos sauce yum


----------



## Geo

Iv got a nice little dish, some similar to Gym Rats. It consists of pasta, lean mince, onions, garlic, and bolognese suace. i'll get some pics up soon and details of it, forgot to do it last time i made it.

Geo


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaKaVeLi said:


> I literally can only eat at dinner time, so there is a 5 1/2 hour gap between meals 1 and 2 (i know, not good). Do you think it would help to take a scoop of casein in the morning?


Anyone?


----------



## Geo

MaKaVeLi said:


> I literally can only eat at dinner time, so there is a 5 1/2 hour gap between meals 1 and 2 (i know, not good). Do you think it would help to take a scoop of casein in the morning?


i would take 2 scoops protein mate with milk, this acts as a slow digesting protein, so it will be in your system longer.

i would also have 2 of these shakes in between the time that you cant eat.

Geo


----------



## GSleigh

[No message]


----------



## Geo

All i can see dude is that meals 1 and 2 are alot to take in, id go for 100g oats and 2 scoops protein, and your Vits.

Looks ok though mate.

Geo


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Geo said:


> i would take 2 scoops protein mate with milk, this acts as a slow digesting protein, so it will be in your system longer.
> 
> i would also have 2 of these shakes in between the time that you cant eat.
> 
> Geo


I literally can't have a break because my bosses are ****s and would probably sack me. I think i'm gonna leave soon anyway, and might even take some time off work to get everything spot on and grow I'll just have to take the shake just before work, so that'll bring it down to 4 1/2 hours with no food.

Thanks


----------



## GSleigh

Geo said:


> All i can see dude is that meals 1 and 2 are alot to take in, id go for 100g oats and 2 scoops protein, and your Vits.
> 
> Looks ok though mate.
> 
> Geo


I must admit when i wake up i am so hungry those first two meals go down a treat...

Its just 1 bowl with the oats, raisins with a shake next to it with the milk and scoops 

I thought you might make changes to the rest of the day! LOL

With a meal plan this lean you would think i would be losing FAT but for some reason it just dont seem to be happenign and my gym routines have gone mega intense recently!


----------



## Ollie B

Geo i love this thread. Legend.

What about a thread for cutting?


----------



## GSleigh

Ollie B said:


> Geo i love this thread. Legend.
> 
> What about a thread for cutting?


Would it not be a very similar meal plan but smaller portions, few less carbs and protien kept high?


----------



## Geo

Ollie B said:


> Geo i love this thread. Legend.
> 
> What about a thread for cutting?


Oooooft,

A cutting thread would be nice yeah, but there is so many ways of doing it these days. What works for one might not work for another.

My cutting diet was done by none other than *Delhi* this year with a little input from *Pscarb* when he was up visiting Del's gym.

It was a great chance for me to be looked over and ask him questions about my diet??

I might Consider doing one after the new year as this is when i normaly start cutting, but i wont be competing. taking this year off and next to grow. I tend to grow more off a rebound once i finish cutting.

Keep looking out for one as i might do one alot sooner, depends how work and stuff goes as it takes up alot of time writing it, and emplementing it.

Geo


----------



## Pritch30099

GSliegh your last protein before bed is not very slow release for when your sleeping so if i were you i would have a tea spoon of peanut butter to slow it down. Other then that looks great.

Geo cant wait to see pictures of this pasta dish... Could do with new ones now


----------



## GSleigh

CNPJunkie said:


> GSliegh your last protein before bed is not very slow release for when your sleeping so if i were you i would have a tea spoon of peanut butter to slow it down. Other then that looks great.
> 
> Geo cant wait to see pictures of this pasta dish... Could do with new ones now


i agree.. and this has crossed my mind!

BUT i cant east cottage cheese because its to sick for words.

I also cant eat anything nutt related 

So was not to sure how to help slow the release down!


----------



## Pritch30099

umm not to sure mate, i take CNP pro peptide protein which is slow realease anyway lasts about 5 hours in your system so i take it further by having tea spoon peanut butter. Your best off getting slow release protein if you dont like cottage cheese or PB


----------



## GSleigh

CNPJunkie said:


> umm not to sure mate, i take CNP pro peptide protein which is slow realease anyway lasts about 5 hours in your system so i take it further by having tea spoon peanut butter. Your best off getting slow release protein if you dont like cottage cheese or PB


yea will do. I have a seperate protien blend that i have for the before bed to the ones i have in the day due to the make up of it having low/zero carbs to protien. So will find one with a longer effective period on my next bulk purchase of products.

Saying that i eating so much real food number of shakes has gone cronically down to what it used to be. Always a good thing really.

Oats rule! I seem to be able to mix them into anything at the min! LOL


----------



## Ollie B

Cheers Geo will keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Pritch30099

GSleigh said:


> yea will do. I have a seperate protien blend that i have for the before bed to the ones i have in the day due to the make up of it having low/zero carbs to protien. So will find one with a longer effective period on my next bulk purchase of products.
> 
> Saying that i eating so much real food number of shakes has gone cronically down to what it used to be. Always a good thing really.
> 
> Oats rule! I seem to be able to mix them into anything at the min! LOL


Thats cool mate, yeah solid food is your best bet mate. I eat 7 times a day and 2 of them meals are supplements.

Your diet looks sound, just address that late night protein being slowed down 

Cant wait for this pasta dish Geo


----------



## McQueen

Yup good post,thanx for that!


----------



## allanmcm

thanks mate this post helps me alot!


----------



## coxy1983

Hello,

Ive been shopping earlier today, just made my first chicken, rice and peri peri for tea and tomorrows dinner.

Have to say that is fantastic ! Who needs jamie oliver ?

Thanks alot mate


----------



## Pritch30099

it is good yeh, how much peri peri sauce you put in, my bottle goes down to bloody quick lol.

Geo any news on pictures of pasta dish buddy


----------



## Geo

CNPJunkie said:


> it is good yeh, how much peri peri sauce you put in, my bottle goes down to bloody quick lol.
> 
> Geo any news on pictures of pasta dish buddy


I dont put alot of sauce in it dude, just enough to flavour it. You'l know yourself how much is enough.

I'll try and get one done tonight or tomorrow dude, you'l be amazed whats actually in it, nice and simple. 

Geo


----------



## Geo

*PASTA DISH*

Ingredients

150g Pasta

200g Mince

1 Whole Onion

1 Garlic Clove

Salt

Pepper

Olive Oil

Sauce(Any sauce you want to flavour it) I Used Bolognese.

1 - Dice up Onion and Garlic Clove

2 - Add Mince, (salt, pepper) Only a little, Olive Oil, Onion, Garlic to Pan

3 - Fry until golden Brown, add sauce simmer 2mins.

4 - Boil Pasta 6/7 mins

5 - Serve.

Enjoy.   




























Geo


----------



## Pritch30099

looks good, so basically home made spag bol?!

My missus makes cracking one

1 onion

mushrooms

lean mince

Dolmio sauce

Olive oil

spagetti.

Does that sound as good as the chicken and basmati rice one?

Oh btw Geo good choice on Pro mass!


----------



## littlesthobo

This sounds right up my street love a drop of mince specially from the local butcher :thumb:

Is the pasta weight dry or cooked? I usually have 80 grams (dry weight) of wholewheat pasta and find it's quite a plateful once it's cooked, so 150 grams dry would be enough to choke a horse!!


----------



## Geo

littlesthobo said:


> This sounds right up my street love a drop of mince specially from the local butcher :thumb:
> 
> Is the pasta weight dry or cooked? I usually have 80 grams (dry weight) of wholewheat pasta and find it's quite a plateful once it's cooked, so 150 grams dry would be enough to choke a horse!!


Yeah 150g uncooked dude, but like you said it was a touch much had to leave a little as there was loads of it.

Geo


----------



## Ollie B

Geo said:


> *PASTA DISH*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 150g Pasta
> 
> 200g Mince
> 
> 1 Whole Onion
> 
> 1 Garlic Clove
> 
> Salt
> 
> Pepper
> 
> Olive Oil
> 
> Sauce(Any sauce you want to flavour it) I Used Bolognese.
> 
> 1 - Dice up Onion and Garlic Clove
> 
> 2 - Add Mince, (salt, pepper) Only a little, Olive Oil, Onion, Garlic to Pan
> 
> 3 - Fry until golden Brown, add sauce simmer 2mins.
> 
> 4 - Boil Pasta 6/7 mins
> 
> 5 - Serve.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geo


That looks lush. Deffo worth the reps. :beer:


----------



## paradice88

hi there just a question about the oats are they cooked is it water or milk thats added thanks


----------



## SD

Hey Geo,

Fantastic easy to follow and prepare diet there mate. The only thing that I will add for me, is some more anti-oxidants. I know your pro-recover has some C and E, but its a token amount at best and you take a seperate vit C tablet and a multi which is great but with no fruit (except banana) in that diet and few veg, I would be inclined to supplement a nice broad spectrum anti-oxidant formula also and try to work some fruit in there, though I know some have issues with GI values of fruit and the extra carbs.

You probably said, but I assume you are drinking plenty of water too, 2-3 litres, some of this could be green tea to get those anti-oxidants perhaps? no GI and 0 carbs?


----------



## Geo

SportDr said:
 

> Hey Geo,
> 
> Fantastic easy to follow and prepare diet there mate. The only thing that I will add for me, is some more anti-oxidants. I know your pro-recover has some C and E, but its a token amount at best and you take a seperate vit C tablet and a multi which is great but with no fruit (except banana) in that diet and few veg, I would be inclined to supplement a nice broad spectrum anti-oxidant formula also and try to work some fruit in there, though I know some have issues with GI values of fruit and the extra carbs.
> 
> You probably said, but I assume you are drinking plenty of water too, 2-3 litres, some of this could be green tea to get those anti-oxidants perhaps? no GI and 0 carbs?


Cheers for the Info dude,

Yeah i supplement with alot of stuff, i just didnt stick it in the Post that i did, i should have though(doh)

What i will do though is a rough guide of all the Vits and stuff i take also, just as a rough guide as everyone tailors there own needs. For what they wana acheive

As for the Fruit etc, i do eat alot of it, again i didnt stick it in.

Geo


----------



## Geo

paradice88 said:


> hi there just a question about the oats are they cooked is it water or milk thats added thanks


Off season

Oats and Milk(nuked) 2.5 mins

Diet For show

Oats and Water(nuked) 2.5mins

Geo


----------



## SD

Geo said:


> Off season
> 
> Oats and Milk(nuked) 2.5 mins
> 
> Diet For show
> 
> Oats and Water(nuked) 2.5mins
> 
> Geo


Made my oats into a shake this morning, its the only way I could get down 100g lol, my stomach has shrunk since the old days 

Had some green tea today too, gave me f**king palpitations, damn I am a pussy when it comes to caffiene ha ha

Great diet mate, I ordered all the components from Sainsburys.com today, made it so easy and to buy the entire lot for one week was less than £60!! excluding supps of course.

I dont have a fridge at the mo as I have just moved house to a rented one, so I have to buy canned chicken! Sounds rotten but its very good quality, pumped up with sodium of course but if you mix and match with Tuna, you can keep your total sodium level down to an acceptable level. No good for pre-comp bbers, but fine for me :thumbup1:


----------



## Puppy

Well, im gonna do my best to follow this for the next few months ( excluding the fish )

Its more food than im used to eating, but im sure ill get used to it.

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Geo

Simple Food To Grow.

Baby Potatoes 20mins Boiled(Tomatoe Sauce I hear you say why?? Well its Off season, So why Not??

Green Beans 5 mins boiled in with Baby Potatoes

Steak(Nado's Sauce) 4 mins George Foreman










Enjoy. 

Geo


----------



## BrushThatDirtOf

Holy S*** i really didnt realise how little i was eating compared to what i need to be, after losing like 5 stone of fat, the thought of eating this much scared me incase i gained it again LOL. Such an awesome thread, im gonna give it a go... and you certainly like your bbq sauce dont ya


----------



## blueallblue

excuse my ignorance but why the *nando's BBQ sauce*


----------



## SD

blueallblue said:


> excuse my ignorance but why the *nando's BBQ sauce*


To make it taste good! Bodybuilding food doesnt have to be boring.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Gret thread. I take pics during the week and add it in.


----------



## Geo

TaintedSoul said:


> Gret thread. I take pics during the week and add it in.


good stuff dude. 

Geo


----------



## delhibuilder

hi mate i thought baby potatoes were white potatoes and higher on the gi level, unlike sweet potatoes.

please help me stop getting confused with baking,white and brown potatoes, which is bad and which is good?


----------



## delhibuilder

bump.


----------



## SD

delhibuilder said:


> hi mate i thought baby potatoes were white potatoes and higher on the gi level, unlike sweet potatoes.
> 
> please help me stop getting confused with baking,white and brown potatoes, which is bad and which is good?


All potatoes are great Delhi, baby potatoes are better than baking I think on a GI scale, sweet potatoes are best but mainly because they are filled with anti-oxidants as well. There is no good or bad potato, just good or bad toppings or methods of cooking (frying) lol.

hth

SD


----------



## delhibuilder

thank you so im going to start eating the rest of the other potatoes,


----------



## alanp

quality thread this, dont know how i havnt seen this till now.


----------



## dan2004

Geo said:


> Ok guys/girls......
> 
> Here is what i try and eat throught the week, now this is a rought guide to all noobs who find it difficult to grow, its very easy to prepare your food the night before and take to work, and also easy to prepare food at home which helps the growth of new muscle.
> 
> Im only going to put up 2 days worth of pics Training days, and non-training days as it will take a while to do the whole week, but you can kinda get the idea what i try and stick to through the week, yes there will be somedays i will stray from the diet but im only human.
> 
> During this week guys i changed my diet as i wanted to add a little more calories to it, just to increase growth a little more, it will be in my GH Journal
> 
> Meals 1- 4 I prepare the night before, and take to work with me.
> 
> Meal 5 - 9 I prepare at home as im finished work.
> 
> *Monday - *
> 
> *Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 1 banana, 25g raisins, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 5 - Pre work out - 1 scoop pro GF, glutamine, L-Argine*
> 
> *Meal 6 - PWO shake 2 scoops pro recovery*
> 
> *Meal 7 - Baked potato, 100g cottage cheese, *
> 
> *Meal 8 - 6 whole eggs, 1 bagel, 25g cheese*
> 
> *Meal 9 - 2 scoops pro peptide*
> 
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> *Tuesday - *
> 
> *Meal 1 - 2 bagels, butter, honey, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs, 30g cheese*
> 
> *Meal 5 - 2 scoop pro mass, natty peanut butter, creamed rice*
> 
> *Meal 6 - Baked potato, tuna, 30g cheese.*
> 
> *Meal 7 - 2 scoops pro mass*
> 
> *Meal 8 - 2 scoops pro peptide*
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> *Wednesday -*
> 
> *Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 1 banana, 25g raisins, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 5 - Pre work out - 1 scoop pro GF, glutamine, L-Argine*
> 
> *Meal 6 - PWO shake 2 scoops pro recovery*
> 
> *Meal 7 - Baked potato, 100g cottage cheese, *
> 
> *Meal 8 - Small Pizza*
> 
> *Meal 9 - 2 scoops pro peptide*
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> *Thursday -*
> 
> *Meal 1 - 2 bagels, butter, honey, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs, 30g cheese*
> 
> *Meal 5 - Baked potato, tuna, 30g cheese*
> 
> *Meal 6 - 2 banana's, 200g smoked haddock*
> 
> *Meal 7 - 2 scoops pro mass*
> 
> *Meal 8 - 2 scoops pro peptide*
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> *Friday - *
> 
> *Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 1 banana, 25g raisins, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 2 scoops pro mass*
> 
> *Meal 5 - Pre work out - 1 scoop pro GF, glutamine, L-Argine*
> 
> *Meal 6 - PWO shake 2 scoops pro recovery*
> 
> *Meal 7 - Baked potato, 100g cottage cheese, *
> 
> *Meal 8 - cheese burger, chips, salad*
> 
> *Meal 9 - 2 bagels, butter, honey*
> 
> Monday - Workout Day Meals


Great post mate. Where do you buy the Nandos bbq sauce from? Also what would be a good swap for the cottage cheese? Reps


----------



## Geo

You can get the Nando's Sauce in Tesco/Morrisons Dude, there is loads to choose from but the BBQ is far the best.

You could have some normal cheese, or any topping you like. I use the cottage cheese as its a slow releasing protein.

Geo


----------



## KRS

F*&king awesome thread Geo. :thumbup1:


----------



## dan2004

Geo said:


> You can get the Nando's Sauce in Tesco/Morrisons Dude, there is loads to choose from but the BBQ is far the best.
> 
> You could have some normal cheese, or any topping you like. I use the cottage cheese as its a slow releasing protein.
> 
> Geo


Found it today , many thanks. 

Will try this diet next week for a while. Looks well balanced.


----------



## LiftHeavy

this is great geo just what i need. do u eat the baked potato cold?


----------



## Geo

boner said:


> this is great geo just what i need. do u eat the baked potato cold?


yeah dude, i eat the baked potatoe/cheese cold, but i eat the baked potatoe and cottage cheese warm as im home and can cook it warm. 

Geo


----------



## Newbold

Nice thread thanks for the help - the vit tabs and fish oil - is it deffo worth gettin? Im a noob =] Thanks for the help again..


----------



## The Project

Geo could you sub one of the chicken meals with soya mince. I have a job in the building so on the go all day, non workout or not would you up the cals to take this into account?


----------



## Geo

The Project said:


> Geo could you sub one of the chicken meals with soya mince. I have a job in the building so on the go all day, non workout or not would you up the cals to take this into account?


you can pretty much sub it for anything dude, as long as your getting the same intake of protein etc from it, so say u sub chicken for mince make sure you get the same amout of P/C/F ok.

If your doing a physical job, then yeah id up the cals a bit more as you'l be burning Cals when working.

Hope that helps ya dude.

Geo


----------



## The Project

What do you eat sat& sun


----------



## Geo

The Project said:


> What do you eat sat& sun


Anything i want dude!! And i mean Anything?? :thumb:

Geo


----------



## The Project

Geo said:


> Anything i want dude!! And i mean Anything?? :thumb:
> 
> Geo


fair play:thumb:


----------



## Geo

Got a new dish on the way guys/girls. WOW!!!!!! 

50-60G OF PURE PROTEIN, Virtually fat free, 10g carbs..

Eating it just now. OMG its Strawberry Heaven. 

Will post it up tomorrow night.

Edited

Geo


----------



## Haimer

Geo said:


> Got a new dish on the way guys/girls. WOW!!!!!!
> 
> 50-60G OF PURE PROTEIN, Virtually fat free, 10g carbs..
> 
> Eating it just now. OMG its Strawberry Heaven.
> 
> Will post it up tomorrow night.
> 
> Edited
> 
> Geo


Why must you tease us???:laugh:


----------



## Geo

Haimer said:


> Why must you tease us???:laugh:


Cos im a git, Mu ha ha ha ha. :thumbup1: Plus i forgot to take pics once i had already Made it, DOH.....

Lets just say you wont be dissapointed.

Geo


----------



## Haimer

Geo said:


> Cos im a git, Mu ha ha ha ha. :thumbup1: Plus i forgot to take pics once i had already Made it, DOH.....
> 
> Lets just say you wont be dissapointed.
> 
> Geo


Forgot to take pics or just ate it so quickly you didn't have time to take pics? 

Also must say a huge thank you for this thread, my diet isn't exactly the same as yours (I have the same meals each day throughout the week, purely for simplicity) but a lot of the meals on here have become the basis of my diet, many thanks!


----------



## Suprakill4

Come on George, sort it out mate, when i spoke to you earlier you said it would all be on this evening!! Your slacking mate hahahaha :thumb: :thumb :

Sounds interesting!!


----------



## Geo

Doing it now, Bunch of Impatient gits. ha ha, lol

Geo


----------



## Geo

Right so what you need is...

1 - Quark soft cheese

2 - UHT Milk

3 - Sugar Free Strawberry Powder

4 - Unflavoured Protein Powder

1 -Dump the Quark cheese into a bowl, add milk till half way up the quark.(more you add more creamy it is). Then mix it all together till you get a nice paste.

2 - Next add in 2 scoops protein and mix all together again.

3 - Last thing add in the Strawberry Powder, and yup mix all together.

4 - EAT AND ENJOY(Tastes like Angel Delight Guys)

50-60g Protein

10g Carbs

Virtually Fat free





































ENJOY Guys/Girls

Geo


----------



## The_Kernal

Lol, Chef GEO. Yor a Legend matey.

When you competing again?

kev.


----------



## Geo

kelly.km said:


> Lol, Chef GEO. Yor a Legend matey.
> 
> When you competing again?
> 
> kev.


Not for a while dude, trying to pack on some good clean muscle. So eating simple, and training simple. Growing Nice

Geo


----------



## Suprakill4

About time mate........ :lol:

Looks good, like i said, i am going to give this a shot tonight so i will let you know how it goes and more importantly how it tastes.

I will be using vanilla whey but will keep with the strawberry powder. Cant wait now!!! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Geo - you are a legend for giving us this recipe. I made this last night after my steak and it was absolutely stunning and a nice change.

I make it to be around 90g protein - 14g carbs and a few g fat.

Very nice, i urge everyone to give this a try.

I am going to make some more tonight and have it with:

Full tub Quark

Milk

2 scoops CNP pro mass (banana)

A Blended banana

and some banana jelly crystals if there is such a flavour. :thumb:

Reps mate, awesome dish.


----------



## Geo

Glad you liked it dude. 

High in protein, very few carbs, and nearly 0 fat.

Geo



kieren1234 said:


> Geo - you are a legend for giving us this recipe. I made this last night after my steak and it was absolutely stunning and a nice change.
> 
> I make it to be around 90g protein - 14g carbs and a few g fat.
> 
> Very nice, i urge everyone to give this a try.
> 
> I am going to make some more tonight and have it with:
> 
> Full tub Quark
> 
> Milk
> 
> 2 scoops CNP pro mass (banana)
> 
> A Blended banana
> 
> and some banana jelly crystals if there is such a flavour. :thumb:
> 
> Reps mate, awesome dish.


----------



## bensation

*GOOD THREAD MATE,* one of my problems has always been time to prep food .I work 7am till 6pm get in have a shower get down the gym get home about 9:30pm eat loads of chicken and go bed usually lol.


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Thanks Geo, just found this and told mrs Bear i'm having this protein pud on my cheat day after i've had a nice plate (or 2) of chicken rice and peas.


----------



## welsh_ryan

awsome thread mate mate


----------



## Yammoafc

Just stumbled on this thread mate....... Quality. Being a noob i was looking for that little spark of inspiration, just found it cheers mate!!


----------



## Gym_junkie

i second what yammoafc said, its a good starting point, but i would struggle to eat all of that, i can out eat all my friends at buffets im about 78kg just started taking usn muscle fuel and the two shakes a day starting dose is starting to fill me up(having one as i type this). do you have any tips for making yourself hungry?


----------



## Geo

Gym_junkie said:


> i second what yammoafc said, its a good starting point, but i would struggle to eat all of that, i can out eat all my friends at buffets im about 78kg just started taking usn muscle fuel and the two shakes a day starting dose is starting to fill me up(having one as i type this). do you have any tips for making yourself hungry?


Got to remember guys, this diet is tailored for me, im 223lbs so i tend to eat more than you guys will.

This is a guide on what you should be eating etc, try having small meals every 2/2.5hrs, this way you will be hungry.

Geo


----------



## Geo

POPPA BEAR said:


> Thanks Geo, just found this and told mrs Bear i'm having this protein pud on my cheat day after i've had a nice plate (or 2) of chicken rice and peas.


Once you have it dude, you'l be like try some of this hunni. It tastes like angel delight. 

Geo


----------



## Gym_junkie

thanks man yeah good point there about eating little and often


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Geo said:


> Once you have it dude, you'l be like try some of this hunni. It tastes like angel delight.
> 
> Geo


Loved it !


----------



## Bano

Got some questions, hope u can answer.

What's a good sub for breakfast instead of the oats cos I'm not too keen on them.

And noticed you use a fair amount of supplements, I'm only using MP Max Weight Gainer & Creatine & Vits... will that be enough? It's the L-Argine, Pro peptide & Pro GF, hmm not sure what they do mate?..I guess the peptide is a slow release thing, would I need some extra supps or would usin MP Max Weight Gainer be ok of a night time before bed ??

I havent got a clue, heads up my **** tryin to take it all in...im the ultimate novice  Thanks for this thread ...will help me sort my foods out!


----------



## Geo

Bano said:


> Got some questions, hope u can answer.
> 
> What's a good sub for breakfast instead of the oats cos I'm not too keen on them.
> 
> And noticed you use a fair amount of supplements, I'm only using MP Max Weight Gainer & Creatine & Vits... will that be enough? It's the L-Argine, Pro peptide & Pro GF, hmm not sure what they do mate?..I guess the peptide is a slow release thing, would I need some extra supps or would usin MP Max Weight Gainer be ok of a night time before bed ??
> 
> I havent got a clue, heads up my **** tryin to take it all in...im the ultimate novice  Thanks for this thread ...will help me sort my foods out!


Depends what your goals are dude?

Remember this is tailored for me, and suits my body type and weight. Its only a GUIDE.....

Pro peptide is a slow releasing, you could use cottage cheese though.

The supps your using mate, will be enough i reckon, no need to go over

board.

If your wanting some more advice stick a thread up in the Getting started section and ask there?

Geo


----------



## Bano

Nice one mate, my goal is to bulk. I'll wack a thread up soon, just gettin as much info onboard so I have a bit of an understanding.

I'm 66 KG (150lbs) 5 ft 8 age 27, very much a slim-jim-beginner. Want to wack on some fat/muscle n eventually get upto the 75-85kg mark with persistence.


----------



## lethal86

kieren1234 said:


> Geo - you are a legend for giving us this recipe. I made this last night after my steak and it was absolutely stunning and a nice change.
> 
> I make it to be around 90g protein - 14g carbs and a few g fat.
> 
> Very nice, i urge everyone to give this a try.
> 
> I am going to make some more tonight and have it with:
> 
> Full tub Quark
> 
> Milk
> 
> 2 scoops CNP pro mass (banana)
> 
> A Blended banana
> 
> and some banana jelly crystals if there is such a flavour. :thumb:
> 
> Reps mate, awesome dish.


I'm gonna try this tomorrow! I'm getting hungry just thinking about it


----------



## tyler0325

very nice!


----------



## quickslvr1

hi mate, you are a true inspiration, what do you eat at weekends ??.

Or do you eat what you feel like at the weekends.

Should i follow this 7 days or just 5?


----------



## Geo

quickslvr1 said:


> hi mate, you are a true inspiration, what do you eat at weekends ??.
> 
> Or do you eat what you feel like at the weekends.
> 
> Should i follow this 7 days or just 5?


i eat anything i want at wknds dude.. 

There is no reason why you cant use this 7 days a week, but you will get bored. Hence i use the wknds to get some half decent cheat meals down me.

Geo


----------



## Gent

Hi Geo.

Firstly a massive thanks for this thread. That's why I joined this forum. -People like you, sharing honest and helpful knowledge.

Can I ask a slightly different question? I have seen your blog on the Growth Hormone (I don't understand much about this, but I am trying to understand more).

Which makes me ask the question: Would I need to eat anywhere near this amount if I was not taking any GH /Roids? I suspect the answer is eat the same at the same intervals just less.

People eating this kind of food who have responded here, are you oh-natural or assisted? Are you eating this amount?

thanks for the thread.


----------



## Geo

Gent said:


> Hi Geo.
> 
> Firstly a massive thanks for this thread. That's why I joined this forum. -People like you, sharing honest and helpful knowledge.
> 
> Can I ask a slightly different question? I have seen your blog on the Growth Hormone (I don't understand much about this, but I am trying to understand more).
> 
> Which makes me ask the question: Would I need to eat anywhere near this amount if I was not taking any GH /Roids? I suspect the answer is eat the same at the same intervals just less.
> 
> People eating this kind of food who have responded here, are you oh-natural or assisted? Are you eating this amount?
> 
> thanks for the thread.


All depends on your height and weight dude, i'll eat alot more than you due to me being over 225lbs. as i need this amount of cals to grow, you might not need as much cals to grow.

Try eat every 2/2.5 hrs if you can, Food makes you grow not Gear.

I'll be doing another thread soon so keep an eye out.

Geo


----------



## cecil_sensation

Geo said:


> Its a rough guide dude, i will change what i eat every week changing my Evening meal to either fish, meat, turkey etc.
> 
> Geo


hay geo great thread

i eat very simliar to u, but i dont at quite as much, i fought i was eating enuff till i read dat lol,

i goin have to up my intake as im tryin to bulk more but lose fat

im 80kg in weight and 5ft 8in in height, im looking to lose the fat and gain muscle if i can :thumbup1: is it best that i kp the high protien up and the 300g of carbs im intaking? this might b a dumb question but when i go gym i always run out of energy near the end of my session, do u no any good ways of keepin better energy levels up?? any advise wood b great if u could help. thanks the that thread tho was a big help to me :beer:


----------



## Geo

oliver Roberts said:


> hay geo great thread
> 
> i eat very simliar to u, but i dont at quite as much, i fought i was eating enuff till i read dat lol,
> 
> i goin have to up my intake as im tryin to bulk more but lose fat
> 
> im 80kg in weight and 5ft 8in in height, im looking to lose the fat and gain muscle if i can :thumbup1: is it best that i kp the high protien up and the 300g of carbs im intaking? this might b a dumb question but when i go gym i always run out of energy near the end of my session, do u no any good ways of keepin better energy levels up?? any advise wood b great if u could help. thanks the that thread tho was a big help to me :beer:


Cheers dude.

Look into Carb Cycling or Keto diet dude for weight loss, loads of threads on it.

Your running out of energy at the end because your SPENT, ie time to go home and eat. Simple as dude.

Geo


----------



## Gent

oliver Roberts said:


> hay geo great thread
> 
> i eat very simliar to u, but i dont at quite as much, i fought i was eating enuff till i read dat lol,
> 
> i goin have to up my intake as im tryin to bulk more but lose fat
> 
> im 80kg in weight and 5ft 8in in height, im looking to lose the fat and gain muscle if i can :thumbup1: is it best that i kp the high protien up and the 300g of carbs im intaking? this might b a dumb question but when i go gym i always run out of energy near the end of my session, do u no any good ways of keepin better energy levels up?? any advise wood b great if u could help. thanks the that thread tho was a big help to me :beer:


<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

Hi Oliver. You and I are very similar stats. Although i am a little slimmer being 6ft 1 and 80 KG. -But hey what's 6 inches between friends&#8230;. :laugh:

<o></o>

We also have similar goals. Im not saying its right, but based on Geos plan i gave myself this; [not the first post, that was the starting point]<o></o>

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/50651-gents-breakout-thread-intros.html

<o> </o>

Its 50% of daily fat, 150% of daily protein and bang on for GDA carbs and Kcals. I obviously agree that carbs and Kcals could do with going up a bit, but for a fat losing and building muscle it should be bang on. I must admit i cant each much more!

Might be interesting to compare your amounts to mine.

<o> </o>

[Geo / Admin, if this is seen as "thread whore-ing" please delete this post, or let me know and I will remove it ]


----------



## The Project

Geo said:


> *PASTA DISH*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 150g Pasta
> 
> 200g Mince
> 
> 1 Whole Onion
> 
> 1 Garlic Clove
> 
> Salt
> 
> Pepper
> 
> Olive Oil
> 
> Sauce(Any sauce you want to flavour it) I Used Bolognese.
> 
> 1 - Dice up Onion and Garlic Clove
> 
> 2 - Add Mince, (salt, pepper) Only a little, Olive Oil, Onion, Garlic to Pan
> 
> 3 - Fry until golden Brown, add sauce simmer 2mins.
> 
> 4 - Boil Pasta 6/7 mins
> 
> 5 - Serve.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geo


Have made this sauce to go with the mince and pasta as my little one will not eat the jar stuff.

Mince 500g

2 Large onions

4 Garlic cloves

2 large carrots

2 red peppers (no seeds)

2 Mushrooms

1 Carton of passta

salt (a Little)

Pepper

Wostershire sauce

Blend the onion garlic, carrots peppers & mushrooms in a blender (cutting into smaller chunks can help on the time) until a pulp. Then pour the mix into a frying pan with a little oil. Fry gently to reduce the water content, once it has reduced add the passata and simmer. Ticker sauce add less passta. Add mice stir for 20/25 mins, add wostersaue salt & pepper to taste & thats it add to pasta. A little more work then the jar, but the sauce with out the mince keeps quite well in the fridge. Plus it gets the veg into the little one without her knowing.

Enjoy


----------



## BenP

excellent, answered all my questions in one easy thread! Thanks


----------



## Rudedog

What rice do you eat?

Can I eat basmati rice?


----------



## Geo

Rudedog said:


> What rice do you eat?
> 
> Can I eat basmati rice?


Yeah i use Basmati rice dude. Some guys use brown rice, but i prefer White basmati.


----------



## Gent

Geo said:


> Yeah i use Basmati rice dude. Some guys use brown rice, but i prefer White basmati.


Rudedog; (Geo, i bow to your knoweldge, but this is what i found out.. )

From what I understand brown is better as it's a slower release carb, less refined (less insulin spike), I use brown Basmati as a compromise. :thumbup1:

In white rice you dont get the germ and the bran, which really are important.... :thumbup1:

The below link goes in to the difference further.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-difference-between-brown-and-white-rice.htm


----------



## Geo

Gent said:


> Rudedog; (Geo, i bow to your knoweldge, but this is what i found out.. )
> 
> From what I understand brown is better as it's a slower release carb, less refined (less insulin spike), I use brown Basmati as a compromise. :thumbup1:
> 
> In white rice you dont get the germ and the bran, which really are important.... :thumbup1:
> 
> The below link goes in to the difference further.
> 
> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-difference-between-brown-and-white-rice.htm


Its really what you like dude TBH, i tend not to like Brown Rice, so i stay with white. Some guys like brown, and dont like white. Each to our own i suppose, if you like both Brilliant just change about now and again.


----------



## Rudedog

Cheers for that lads. Reps..


----------



## Rudedog

Geo, do you cook the olive oil with the chicken or add it after its cooked?


----------



## Geo

Rudedog said:


> Geo, do you cook the olive oil with the chicken or add it after its cooked?


My chicken is done on the George Foreman mate, i then cut it into small peices and then into the tuperware tubs. I cook my rice, once cooked i add the Nando's BBQ sauce, then add in 4 tbls spoons of olive oil and mix it all up. This keeps the rice moist. i then split between how many meals iv cooked for.


----------



## Rudedog

Thanks mate


----------



## Jamesieboy

Great thread. My diets not too bad - but I really need to put some disipline into it!!!

Can I just check a couple of things - when you're talking carbs, are you talking dry? So 50g dry rice (making approx 100g cooked), also 100g oats/pasta dry (before cooking?)

Thanks.


----------



## Geo

Jamesieboy said:


> Great thread. My diets not too bad - but I really need to put some disipline into it!!!
> 
> Can I just check a couple of things - when you're talking carbs, are you talking dry? So 50g dry rice (making approx 100g cooked), also 100g oats/pasta dry (before cooking?)
> 
> Thanks.


all my stuff is uncooked mate, so yeah 50g rice will be 100g after cooked etc.


----------



## breamking

is it okay to use tinned matoes with ya mince think i will try that tonight


----------



## nobody

Dam you eat more for 1 meal than i do in 1 day 0_0. I need to re-train my brain and my stomach (im a bit of a fussy eater and wont get anywhere being fussy) 

Top thread shopping day soon so i be throwing in a bit extra


----------



## Geo

breamking said:


> is it okay to use tinned matoes with ya mince think i will try that tonight


yeah i use tinned tomatoes with my mince dude, dont see no reason to once in a while.


----------



## Geo

nobody said:


> Dam you eat more for 1 meal than i do in 1 day 0_0. I need to re-train my brain and my stomach (im a bit of a fussy eater and wont get anywhere being fussy)
> 
> Top thread shopping day soon so i be throwing in a bit extra


Try and sort your diet out mate, its the only way you will grow. Yeah smaller meals will help rather than larger ones. Try getting 6 small good meals down you. With P/C/f in all of them.


----------



## tombsc

I definately need to eat more/better food. Thought my diet was just below where it should be as I'm growing slowly but after reading this......I think I eat about 1/4 of that - maybe less.

I can't afford to buy that much chicken though!


----------



## hungryshark

Geo said:


> Right so what you need is...
> 
> 1 - Quark soft cheese
> 
> 2 - UHT Milk
> 
> 3 - Sugar Free Strawberry Powder
> 
> 4 - Unflavoured Protein Powder
> 
> 1 -Dump the Quark cheese into a bowl, add milk till half way up the quark.(more you add more creamy it is). Then mix it all together till you get a nice paste.
> 
> 2 - Next add in 2 scoops protein and mix all together again.
> 
> 3 - Last thing add in the Strawberry Powder, and yup mix all together.
> 
> 4 - EAT AND ENJOY(Tastes like Angel Delight Guys)
> 
> 50-60g Protein
> 
> 10g Carbs
> 
> Virtually Fat free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY Guys/Girls
> 
> Geo


This sounds yummy....i'm thinking you could probably stick it in the freezer and have it as a healthy icecream substitute?


----------



## MOLLSKI

awesome post 10?10 great for new guys


----------



## poacher

Good read m8 how many chicken breasts is 200g i have no scales

Also for me its hard to fit in 4 meals at work when yev got a gaffer growling down yer neck so i try to eat as much as i can crammed into 2 breaks


----------



## T.F.

1 good sized fillet will be about 200g.

A packet of fillets will have the weight on them, so just divide that by how many fillets in the packet.


----------



## Keithy5

Just made the Quark pudding. Awesome dude!


----------



## Pagie

Excellent post mate made me realise how much I dont eat enough. I need to stop being lazy and prepping meals at home, will also save me alot of money in the long run. And probably get a better idea of exactly what I need to eat, sure I can prep up ome chicken and rice at home and add some veg, sounds easy enough. Need a kick up the **** at times I think.


----------



## doyle369

Cheers mate

How do you cook your chicken?


----------



## HJL

doyle369 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> How do you cook your chicken?





Geo said:


> My chicken is done on the George Foreman mate, i then cut it into small peices and then into the tuperware tubs. I cook my rice, once cooked i add the Nando's BBQ sauce, then add in 4 tbls spoons of olive oil and mix it all up. This keeps the rice moist. i then split between how many meals iv cooked for.


nice thread mate. i eat the same as you but smaller portions and only 5 meals.

as long as you include some protine, carbs and fats, and the right amounts of it then you are on the right tracks. its pretty simple, and enjoyable if you like cooking.. good work


----------



## tim20

Hi, brilliant post, my question is do you reheat the rice and chicken or so you eat it cold?


----------



## Ultra_Combo

Geo said:


> Right so what you need is...
> 
> 1 - Quark soft cheese
> 
> 2 - UHT Milk
> 
> 3 - Sugar Free Strawberry Powder
> 
> 4 - Unflavoured Protein Powder
> 
> 1 -Dump the Quark cheese into a bowl, add milk till half way up the quark.(more you add more creamy it is). Then mix it all together till you get a nice paste.
> 
> 2 - Next add in 2 scoops protein and mix all together again.
> 
> 3 - Last thing add in the Strawberry Powder, and yup mix all together.
> 
> 4 - EAT AND ENJOY(Tastes like Angel Delight Guys)
> 
> 50-60g Protein
> 
> 10g Carbs
> 
> Virtually Fat free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY Guys/Girls
> 
> Geo


Eating this right now!

Quality! :thumbup1:

I always wanted a decent way to eat quark, this is it!

Not only does it taste great it makes you feel like your 10 years old again :thumb:


----------



## danC

Great Post thanks.


----------



## dynamite

Great thread, very helpfull indeed. Has made me realise that i need to be eating alot more to grow. Il go along similarly to this for a couple months and cross fingers for some nice gains 

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## kitt81

geo

how many grams carbs in your 50g rice portions??


----------



## ethos

Lately i've been blending a 250g tub of quark with milk and some options chocolate powder. I put enough milk in to make it drinkable, alot quicker to cain down before bed


----------



## muscle004

Really Good post! Going to do my best to follow this.

I am out from 8 till 9 at night so will have to bring everything with me.

I work in Retail, so i can not leave the floor without been caught...will have to work something out so i can down the food QUICK LOL

Would you have to store in a fridge? Heat up in Microwave or will the food keep for the day?Cheers


----------



## roid muncher

wow ive been looking for somthing like this for a while..! its great cheers..!


----------



## allinone

gonna go and get al this gear tonight looks like an awesome

diet spot on

JACKO.


----------



## Geo

God said:


> Hi Geo,
> 
> Great thread. Just wondered what times you tend to eat your meals. Where there's 9 in the day there must be very little space between them.


Yeah its hard mate, but if i can get them all in i will, if not im not bothered. I tend to shoot for at least 7, some days i wont even get that. But there will be days where i'll have 9. Just means i get up a little earlier and go to bed later.



kitt81 said:


> geo
> 
> how many grams carbs in your 50g rice portions??


41g Bud. 



muscle004 said:


> Really Good post! Going to do my best to follow this.
> 
> I am out from 8 till 9 at night so will have to bring everything with me.
> 
> I work in Retail, so i can not leave the floor without been caught...will have to work something out so i can down the food QUICK LOL
> 
> Would you have to store in a fridge? Heat up in Microwave or will the food keep for the day?Cheers


Fridge is best for me dude, its like eating a pudding through the day only hellava lot better for you. :thumbup1:


----------



## nlr

Love this thread, hopefully you will add more pics for new meals 

and maybe a cutting thread.


----------



## Slindog

I have to say,this is a good diet for bodybuilding,

I would run out of gas by half time...I need double your carbs


----------



## XL

Brilliant thread.

In the first picture, are the oats microwaved or raw with milk?


----------



## XL

nlr said:


> Love this thread, hopefully you will add more pics for new meals
> 
> *and maybe a cutting thread*.


Great idea.


----------



## roey600

Wow , realy enjoyed reading your advice & all the replies you have had , I've been shopping today and will plan my meals more , so glad I've found this site as there are so many useful articles on here , thanks guys n girls


----------



## Tombo

That's a very comprehensive guide! Thanks for all the tips, I will try and encorporate them into my life


----------



## Mattman78

Superb Sticky, great info contained in here and "Formulating your diet for beginers"

Just right for me beginning my regime today. Onwards and Upwards


----------



## culchied

CNPJunkie said:


> Quality. What else could be used to subtitute chicken, tuna maybe? Just trying to add variety too mate
> 
> Pasta one would be lovley


I'd be interested in this too. Might post a separate thread.

First up, gotta say thanks for this thread too. Great reading. :thumb:


----------



## johng183

Hi Geo, Great help, thanks!

Quick question,

Do you eat your rice chicken and veg cold, also do you only add runner beans as vegetables or do you have other veg too? Cheers


----------



## Evoann

This was JUST what I was looking for diet wise 

Thanks Geo...I now see you as some kind of Bodybuilding Yoda


----------



## Rykard

Hi,

do you eat the cicken & Rice hot or cold at work?


----------



## Geo

Rykard said:


> Hi,
> 
> do you eat the cicken & Rice hot or cold at work?


both mate, can be reheated or eaten cold.


----------



## Geo

johng183 said:


> Hi Geo, Great help, thanks!
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> Do you eat your rice chicken and veg cold, also do you only add runner beans as vegetables or do you have other veg too? Cheers


I eat my chicken and veg either hot or cold depending on where i am, and if i have thr facilities to reheat it, with regards to Veg, i use alot of green beans as i love em, but you can use any Veg you want.


----------



## Bulk2010

I've started training again and try to clean bulk. I cant eat cheese but here is an example of todays diet which is a training day.

I dont eat at set times due to work but here is todays in list order (Training day althought I eat the same every day !):

2 Large eggs

Medium bowl of oats with milk, 1 bannana, topped with wholegrain cereal

2 Scoops of whey with milk

SNACK THROUGH DAY: Bowl of mixed nuts and dried fruits

Jacket Potato topped with tin of tuna

1 apple

A rice cake sandwich with peanut butter

PRE WORK OUT: 1 Scoop of Whey with water

POST WORK OUT: 2 Scoops Whey with milk

Large portion Lean Beef Mince with rice, and broccoli

Evening:

Medium bowl of whole grain cereal

BED

Basically this food is swapped around for chicken, Quorn, Pork etc

I'm doing heavy compound lifts 1 day on 2 days of with no cardio, and while there are gains.....I can see a fat or bloated belly appearing and I'm not liking it much !


----------



## Bulk2010

This to me feels like a shed load of food, compared to what I used to eat !

Reading these threads though it appears to not be much?

And also looks like not enough protein :confused1:

I'm guessing I am wasting my time lifting as hard as I try if nothing will happen due to the diet :confused1:


----------



## Geo

Bulk2010 said:


> This to me feels like a shed load of food, compared to what I used to eat !
> 
> Reading these threads though it appears to not be much?
> 
> And also looks like not enough protein :confused1:
> 
> I'm guessing I am wasting my time lifting as hard as I try if nothing will happen due to the diet :confused1:


Dude did you read the Sticky?? I said ''this is what I try and eat through the day'' its a guide not a complete diet for everyone!!!!!

There is protein with every meal i have, so there is plenty for ''ME'' to grow on. 

I guess you are waisting you time then, as muscle dont just grow on you overnight, its a long long process to get a good body built....


----------



## SD

Bulk2010 said:


> This to me feels like a shed load of food, compared to what I used to eat !
> 
> Reading these threads though it appears to not be much?
> 
> And also looks like not enough protein :confused1:
> 
> I'm guessing I am wasting my time lifting as hard as I try if nothing will happen due to the diet :confused1:


Yep go take up Yoga :thumb:

Have followed Geo's diet modified for 'Myself' as Geo made clear it was a diet for 'himself', Quote from first line of the thread *''Here is what i try and eat throught the week''*. It works, it was easy and its all about simples in my book and Geo sure is simples ha ha :bounce:

SD


----------



## Bulk2010

Erm... I think you both missed the point. If you look just one reply down from this you will see that it is me describing what '*I'* eat in a day and the following reply from me stating it seems like a shed load to eat is me adding in reference to *'MY'* diet . . . even that's Shimples ;-)

So DUDE yes I did read the sticky . . .


----------



## Bulk2010

P.S . . . . . I would eat horse Sh** if it meant ending up looking like you guys LOL :lol:


----------



## xino

one of the best post i hav ever read.. 

what is the time gap you give between post recovery shake and your baked potato meal and the meal after that contating eggs ?? plus how do u eat your cottage cheese directly or got a recipe it??? i find it hard to eat cottage cheese directly ..any alternative in post workout meal ???


----------



## Geo

xino said:


> one of the best post i hav ever read..
> 
> what is the time gap you give between post recovery shake and your baked potato meal and the meal after that contating eggs ?? plus how do u eat your cottage cheese directly or got a recipe it??? i find it hard to eat cottage cheese directly ..any alternative in post workout meal ???


cheers mate.

about 1hr dude, after my PWO shake. then about 2hrs later i'll have my next meal, sometime i wont bother as well were all different and i wont be hungry.

I eat cottage cheese direct bud, you get used to it.

PWO meal is a protein rich meal, with a small amount of carbs. or just protein and veg would do me.


----------



## xino

that was quick...thnkz a lot 

i wud rather try melting it on baked potato..lets c hw it gonna works 4 me nw..do u heat it 2??

xino


----------



## tazzy-lee

great thread mate thanks


----------



## benster

I am going to try making the chicken / rice / green beans portions.

How long will the chicken and rice last for in a fridge? -i.e. how many days worth could I make at a time?

Could I make loads and freeze them?

I presume you cook the green beans inadvance as well? I plan to reheat the tubs at work in the microwave.

cheers.


----------



## Geo

benster said:


> I am going to try making the chicken / rice / green beans portions.
> 
> How long will the chicken and rice last for in a fridge? -i.e. how many days worth could I make at a time?
> 
> Could I make loads and freeze them?
> 
> I presume you cook the green beans inadvance as well? I plan to reheat the tubs at work in the microwave.
> 
> cheers.


I would use up all the stuff you make night before the following day dude, this way you know its still fresh and not worry about it going off.

Yeah i cook the green beans at the same time as the chicken and rice, just bang it in the fridge. when you go to eat it, just give it a quick mix.

You can also reheat  but for quickness due to my job i neck it cold. 

Keep an eye out for my How to grow part 2, some new stuff in there one being chicken/black bean sauce/  now that it heaven


----------



## Suprakill4

Geo said:


> I would use up all the stuff you make night before the following day dude, this way you know its still fresh and not worry about it going off.
> 
> Yeah i cook the green beans at the same time as the chicken and rice, just bang it in the fridge. when you go to eat it, just give it a quick mix.
> 
> You can also reheat  but for quickness due to my job i neck it cold.
> 
> Keep an eye out for my How to grow part 2, some new stuff in there one being chicken/black bean sauce/  now that it heaven


Thats sounds good, im looking for some new recipes to try so get on with it fatty. 

Going to buy some kidney beans like you told me too. Actually remembered my veggies today - Brocolli


----------



## benster

Geo said:


> I would use up all the stuff you make night before the following day dude, this way you know its still fresh and not worry about it going off.


Does everyone make a fresh batch every night?



Geo said:


> Keep an eye out for my How to grow part 2, some new stuff in there one being chicken/black bean sauce/  now that it heaven


Great news - when is part two going to be ready? :lol:


----------



## Geo

benster said:


> Does everyone make a fresh batch every night?
> 
> Great news - when is part two going to be ready? :lol:


not everyone does it. Even me. I fi know where im working the next day i will cook it, to be taken with me. If im at home i cook it all fresh. 

doing it now, just taking pics and sorting things out.


----------



## Geo

Can a MOD delete the post above please thanks. ^^^^^^^


----------



## micky07

Excellent info. Cheers.


----------



## mallett

Great post Geo, just read the whole lot!!! Gonna get my diet right now.

I love the recipies too!!! 

mallett


----------



## powdy 123

do u eat the quark every night off the week or is it only on training days ,is cottage cheese a similar thing to eat :thumb:


----------



## Geo

powdy 123 said:


> do u eat the quark every night off the week or is it only on training days ,is cottage cheese a similar thing to eat :thumb:


i dont eat quark now, well at night anyway, i either use cottage cheese or a protein shake.

Just depends how i feel, and how fed up i am of what im eating. quark is good though, easy to make.


----------



## pips

great post but can only have about 4 meals a day with work and then the jim any ideas for me thanks:confused1:


----------



## Syko

pips said:


> great post but can only have about 4 meals a day with work and then the jim any ideas for me thanks:confused1:


Do these 4 meals include shakes?

If not get some shakes in between meals (not the best meal but better than nothing)

There quick and easy to get down in a few seconds :thumbup1:


----------



## pips

yes have them twice a day i am using phd mass and strength is this powder any good


----------



## sascutts

on the subject of growing im off to dominica for 2 weeks luck me you say,,, problem is how do i substitute my whey protein or mantain a diet that does not comprimise my muscle development. i can not take bulk power on the flight so no shakes help:confused1:


----------



## bizzlewood

Something that helps me is putting my meals in my outlook calender as I'm really busy its easy to forget


----------



## benki11

Geo nice Thread,you helped me a lot!!

But is there a reason there is no milk in your diet ?

Thanks

PS

Did not read all comments


----------



## big muscle

i'm hungry now


----------



## TAT 70

Really good thread.

Thanks for taking the time to do it.

Right off shopping now :thumb:


----------



## a184

Where can I buy the Nando's BBQ sauce? My local Tesco doesn't do it and The Nando's employee I asked had never heard of it.

Fantastic post btw Geo, thanks.


----------



## rainy

I got mt Nando's BBQ sauce from Morrisons as no other supermarkets seem to stock it!


----------



## a184

Oh I would never have thought to try there, thanks rainy.


----------



## lazy

Sainsburys stock nandos sauce as well.


----------



## Btnek1664

Awesome thread-a real eye opener to be honest,I thought my diet was decent but it would appear not-lol.........time to get awesome-

Cheers Geo....your the man...


----------



## moby1991

yes good for bulking gonna use this diet


----------



## Scooter

chrismac said:


> Cool, I cook up all my rice for the working week and store it in a huge tub in the fridge to save even more time!
> 
> I have a Breville grill, but use the George Foreman cleaning sponge to make cleaning 10 x easier!


i thought rice gets that bacteria that grows on cooked rice when its not eaten straight away


----------



## Sharpiedj

nice write up


----------



## haza1234

Great Post, Might give this a try


----------



## bigtrig

allright mate em going to start stronglift 5x5 need diet plan for my body weight not shure what to eat for this program em dont like fish or cheese of salad lol thanks .


----------



## Kev1980

Off food shopping


----------



## Kev1980

Told you I was going shopping


----------



## Lee3105

100g of oats in the morn is tough. I sometimes have muesli fine this a lot easier to stomach.


----------



## C.Hill

Lee3105 said:


> 100g of oats in the morn is tough. I sometimes have muesli fine this a lot easier to stomach.


Blend it with whey and drink it. Easy peasy.


----------



## Lee3105

Yeah might have to try that! Although usually have eggs for protein in the morning, takes me about 40 mins to eat it all...


----------



## Fletch68

Geo said:


> Ok guys/girls......
> 
> Here is what i try and eat throught the week, now this is a rought guide to all noobs who find it difficult to grow, its very easy to prepare your food the night before and take to work, and also easy to prepare food at home which helps the growth of new muscle.
> 
> Im only going to put up 2 days worth of pics Training days, and non-training days as it will take a while to do the whole week, but you can kinda get the idea what i try and stick to through the week, yes there will be somedays i will stray from the diet but im only human.
> 
> During this week guys i changed my diet as i wanted to add a little more calories to it, just to increase growth a little more, it will be in my GH Journal
> 
> Meals 1- 4 I prepare the night before, and take to work with me.
> 
> Meal 5 - 9 I prepare at home as im finished work.
> 
> *Monday - *
> 
> *Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 1 banana, 25g raisins, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 5 - Pre work out - 1 scoop pro GF, glutamine, L-Argine*
> 
> *Meal 6 - PWO shake 2 scoops pro recovery*
> 
> *Meal 7 - Baked potato, 100g cottage cheese, *
> 
> *Meal 8 - 6 whole eggs, 1 bagel, 25g cheese*
> 
> *Meal 9 - 2 scoops pro peptide*
> 
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> *Tuesday - *
> 
> *Meal 1 - 2 bagels, butter, honey, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs, 30g cheese*
> 
> *Meal 5 - 2 scoop pro mass, natty peanut butter, creamed rice*
> 
> *Meal 6 - Baked potato, tuna, 30g cheese.*
> 
> *Meal 7 - 2 scoops pro mass*
> 
> *Meal 8 - 2 scoops pro peptide*
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> *Wednesday -*
> 
> *Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 1 banana, 25g raisins, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 5 - Pre work out - 1 scoop pro GF, glutamine, L-Argine*
> 
> *Meal 6 - PWO shake 2 scoops pro recovery*
> 
> *Meal 7 - Baked potato, 100g cottage cheese, *
> 
> *Meal 8 - Small Pizza*
> 
> *Meal 9 - 2 scoops pro peptide*
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> *Thursday -*
> 
> *Meal 1 - 2 bagels, butter, honey, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs, 30g cheese*
> 
> *Meal 5 - Baked potato, tuna, 30g cheese*
> 
> *Meal 6 - 2 banana's, 200g smoked haddock*
> 
> *Meal 7 - 2 scoops pro mass*
> 
> *Meal 8 - 2 scoops pro peptide*
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> *Friday - *
> 
> *Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 1 banana, 25g raisins, 2 scoops protein*
> 
> *Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, nando's BBQ sauce*
> 
> *Meal 4 - 2 scoops pro mass*
> 
> *Meal 5 - Pre work out - 1 scoop pro GF, glutamine, L-Argine*
> 
> *Meal 6 - PWO shake 2 scoops pro recovery*
> 
> *Meal 7 - Baked potato, 100g cottage cheese, *
> 
> *Meal 8 - cheese burger, chips, salad*
> 
> *Meal 9 - 2 bagels, butter, honey*
> 
> Monday - Workout Day Meals


 Clean? Hell, the number of times i've injected that Nandos BBQ sauce and gotten no results at all........


----------



## sammclean23

this is the dogs b011ocks man! Without tralling through 15 pages of posts, does anyone know what sort of macros this is hitting?

Love it, so simple but looks so effective!


----------



## Shogun32

This is great, just what i need.

I am writing down the recipies.

The other half is LOL.


----------



## S.eb

Can a mass amount ofthis be made andstored in a freezer? And be reheated? Or is it better to make it the night before ?


----------



## Kev1980

A lesson I learnt the hard way, I bought mild Nandos sauce for my meals and tastes awesome. Visited Nandos for the first time last week and thought easy mild sauce on double chicken breast wrap. Not the same ****ing hot I had 7 refills just to cool my mouth down!


----------



## MAD-MAN

great info!


----------



## Geo

New one coming soon guys  Cos well im back again, lol


----------



## M_at

Geo said:


> New one coming soon guys  Cos well im back again, lol


What, another returnee? :lol:


----------



## Heath

Geo said:


> New one coming soon guys  Cos well im back again, lol


Nice 1


----------



## Fletch68

Geo said:


> This is a clean bulk diet, each day is about 3000+ cals so if your a noob starting off its here to help you get idea's of what it takes to grow and what sort of foods you should be taking in.
> 
> Geo


 Great advice...one question. I may have missed it but did somebody say it is a good idea to brush the cooked chicken pieces with olive oil prior to adding it to the tub? Cheers


----------



## Benls1991

Erm, how much does this lot cost? Each week?


----------



## Bojax

Nice thread, thank you.


----------



## AndyPSV

You've got http://foreverthemostimportant.com/

#4.2.


----------



## JamieWyn1987

Hell of a post. Cheers pal


----------



## deputydog

Really good post mate. Thanks for putting the work in to get this post up, helps alot!


----------



## pedarby

Hi Geo. Brilliant post, I found this very helpful. However, and forgive me if this is a totally stupid question, but where is the fibre in this meal plan?


----------



## elysium

Anyone tried the Paleo diet?


----------



## SHBN

Benls1991 said:


> Erm, how much does this lot cost? Each week?


Yeah, I'd like to know that as well...


----------



## o Hades o

Geo said:


> New one coming soon guys  Cos well im back again, lol


Love the post. Could you tell me roughly the macros on your training day meals?


----------

